# excercise 'n ice cream



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

A local gelato parlor in Port Coquitlam (BC) is helping seniors and disabled adults living at Hawthorne Seniors Care Community get their exercise by offering coffee 'n ice cream to Hawthorne walking program participants and their volunteer walking companions.

Like many coffee houses, Matteo's Gelato and Bistro gives 'points' to people when they buy stuff. They use an electronic contraption instead of paper cards, but the idea is the same. When you buy a coffee and/or ice cream, you get a 'stamp' on the electronic 'card'. Mention that you support Hawthorne, and the cashier will also add the same amount to the Hawthorne card. The points accumulate fast!

The idea is that residents who take part in walks (usually one to three people, with a volunteer helper) might enjoy a sit-down and a treat while they're out. Since most don't have discretionary income, this is a way to make exercise more fun for both residents and volunteers, regardless of income.

Anyone can participate, just by mentioning Hawthorne If you happen to find yourself in beautiful downtown Port Coquitlam this summer, stop on by.


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd be up for a coffee at that coffee shop, if a group of BCAquaria people are interested, we can get together one day for a coffee, then donate the all the points earned from all of us to Hawthorne.

Steve


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

i'd be down with that, given the proper notice, now that i know my beater can at least make it that far and back.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

It does sound like fun! I could even throw in bristlenose door prizes


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

What a cool idea!


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

This Saturday I'm doing the plant exchange thing with a couple of BCA members, at Matteos. Since I'm going to be there a while, I going to bring some young bristlenose plecs with me, to give to the first 5 BCA members who drop in and buy a coffee or gelato and donate their points to Hawthorne.

I'm easy to spot - just look for a long white goatee attached to a balloon.

see you there Saturday, 2.30 to 4.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

That was fun rescue penguin even came out all the way from Surrey!

Let's do it again, Monday, July 25, 2 - 4pm. Don't know what the give-away fish will be, but probably a bristlenose of sorts. Maybe silvertips again.


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

well, if it's ever on a day that i'm not working i'll make an appearance....


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

Sliver said:


> well, if it's ever on a day that i'm not working i'll make an appearance....


What days are you off work? My date selection so far has been vaguely random... but I can be flexible


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

usually mondays and tuesdays but they sometimes throw me a curve so i'm never really certain...lol


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

Well, that makes it simple 

So, let's make it for _Monday, July 25, 2 - 4pm_.


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

I'll see what the wife's schedule is for that day. She won't have until the week before, but she is usually of Mondays


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

_Plant_ door prizes for the next get together will include Christmas moss and naja grass

Monday, July 25, 2 - 4pm


----------



## mustang5.0 (Apr 24, 2010)

I will be making my commute from Surrey and will see you there.


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

so......turns out i'm working on the 25th....FML. i'll try to make it out by four but don't count on it.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

well _that_ bites! But there's still a couple months left of summer (assuming it ever starts) so there is still hope! And, besides, we were still there till at 5pm last time!

_door prizes_: _Christmas moss, elodea, naja grass and bristlenose plecs (albino x regular)._

Monday, July 25, 2 - 4pm


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

5 silver tip bristlenoses and 5 albino x regular bristlenoses added to the door prize list.

If you're around PoCo on Monday between 2 and 4, stop on by Matteo's for a coffee or gelato and get a free plant or fish!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Great idea. I'll see if Felicia wants to go for a drive & some gelato on Monday.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Great idea. I'll see if Felicia wants to go for a drive & some gelato on Monday.


groovy after "seeing" you on the forum all this time it'll be fun to meet you.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi lilplumber, what part of the States are you from?


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

Mustang, I'll bring your plants today


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

Storm, 

thank you for the fish. It was a great visit as usual.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

It was fun. You Surrey boys go a long way for frozen treats!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Sorry, but my mom didn't bring Felicia back to my place till 3:40pm so it would have been too late to make it out to meet with you. Hopefully you had a good turnout.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

^^We'll do one in August sometime


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

hopefully it will be on one of my irregular days off...


----------

